# Hindi: स्थापित करना



## Ali Smith

Hi,

संधि के अनुच्छेद 2 के अनुसार लीग के प्रमुख उद्देश्य इस प्रकार हैं- सदस्य देशों के मध्य संबंधों को और अधिक घनिष्ठ बनाना तथा उनकी राजनीतिक गतिविधियों में समन्वय स्थापित करना

What does स्थापित करना mean in this context? My guess is: to set up, establish.

Actually, I think that's the _only_ meaning स्थापित करना has, at least in modern Hindi!

Thanks!


----------



## aevynn

Ali Smith said:


> ... तथा उनकी राजनीतिक गतिविधियों में समन्वय स्थापित करना



My attempt at translating this was: "... and to establish concordance in their political activities."

But I looked up the sentence and it seems that you are reading a Hindi translation of a part of Article 2 of the Charter of the Arab League and the above phrase is supposed to be a translation of: "... and [to] co-ordinate their political activities."



Ali Smith said:


> Actually, I think that's the _only_ meaning स्थापित करना has, at least in modern Hindi!



Are you suggesting that there is some meaning that स्थापित करना no longer has...?


----------



## littlepond

Ali Smith said:


> Actually, I think that's the _only_ meaning स्थापित करना has, at least in modern Hindi!



Can also have religious meanings.


----------



## Gop

littlepond said:


> Can also have religious meanings.


Can you cite religious meanings of स्थापित करना?


----------



## Ali Smith

aevynn: No, I'm just saying that the only meaning स्थापित करना has is, as far as I know, "to set up/establish". If it has any other meanings, do let me know! Thanks.


----------



## aevynn

Everything I can think of is semantically at least pretty close to "to set up" or "to establish," though sometimes not completely identical. I think sometimes the semantics drifts towards something like "to put in place." For instance, what @littlepond jii may[*] have been alluding to was usages like _mandir meN muurti sthaapit karnaa_ ("to install a statue in a temple"), though I suppose that's not strictly a religious usage since one might also encounter something like _paark meN X kii pratimaa sthaapit karnaa_ ("to erect a statue of X in a park"). In a slightly different direction, one might also encounter something like _X ko Y ke pad meN sthaapit karnaa_ ("to appoint X to the position of Y").

[*]: Or maybe there are other religious usages I don't know about! I don't really know religious jargon.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! By the way, could you please type Hindi in Devanagari? It’s much easier to read that way!


----------



## littlepond

Gop said:


> Can you cite religious meanings of स्थापित करना?



Can refer to installation of idols*, as @aevynn jii mentioned, but can also refer to the presence (or inviting, invoking) of spirits, etc. ("sthaapit honaa" and "sthaapit karnaa").

* The _sthaapnaa_ of an idol in a temple or for any religious occasion may not necessarily be the same as the installation of some leader's statue in a park, as the former may involve the performance of some rituals _only _(with the idol to be installed at some future time/date).


----------



## Gop

littlepond said:


> Can refer to installation of idols*, as @aevynn jii mentioned, but can also refer to the presence (or inviting, invoking) of spirits, etc. ("sthaapit honaa" and "sthaapit karnaa").


littlepond-ji, could you give a few example sentences in this sense of inviting, invoking spirits for ‘sthaapit karnaa’?


----------



## littlepond

Gop said:


> littlepond-ji, could you give a few example sentences in this sense of inviting, invoking spirits for ‘sthaapit karnaa’?



Gop-jii, I would not like to. It is not a subject that I prefer to delve in deeper.


----------



## Ali Smith

The _Oxford Hindi-English Dictionary_ does give the meaning "to erect" alongside "to establish".


----------



## Gop

littlepond said:


> Gop-jii, I would not like to. It is not a subject that I prefer to delve in deeper.


Disappointing.


----------



## aevynn

Gop said:


> littlepond-ji, could you give a few example sentences in this sense of inviting, invoking spirits for ‘sthaapit karnaa’?



I too had never heard this and was intrigued. I googled some phrases that naively came to mind, using words like aatmaa, chetnaa, and ruuh. There were lots of hits, especially in conjunction with aatmaa. Here's a sampling of the sort of things I ran into:

मृत शरीर में आत्मा को स्थापित करना
एक शरीर के अंदर से आत्मा को निकालकर दूसरी आत्मा को स्थापित करना
हृदय-कमल में "सोऽहम्" मंत्र द्वारा जीवात्मा को स्थापित करना
वैयक्तिक चेतना के स्थान पर सामाजिक चेतना को स्थापित करना


----------



## Gop

aevynn said:


> I too had never heard this and was intrigued. I googled some phrases that naively came to mind, using words like aatmaa, chetnaa, and ruuh. There were lots of hits, especially in conjunction with aatmaa. Here's a sampling of the sort of things I ran into:
> 
> मृत शरीर में आत्मा को स्थापित करना
> एक शरीर के अंदर से आत्मा को निकालकर दूसरी आत्मा को स्थापित करना
> हृदय-कमल में "सोऽहम्" मंत्र द्वारा जीवात्मा को स्थापित करना
> वैयक्तिक चेतना के स्थान पर सामाजिक चेतना को स्थापित करना


Strictly speaking, this is not a ‘religious’ meaning of स्थापित करना whose meaning ‘instal’ lets us understand the above sentences. No doubt the _context_ is different from e.g.installing a statue, etc. but that does not make the meaning necessarily  ‘religious’.


----------



## Qureshpor

Gop said:


> Strictly speaking, this is not a ‘religious’ meaning of स्थापित करना whose meaning ‘instal’ lets us understand the above sentences. No doubt the _context_ is different from e.g.installing a statue, etc. but that does not make the meaning necessarily  ‘religious’.


Perhaps, it is the choice of words. What could have been meant by "religious meaning" is that the verb is (also) used in religious contexts.


----------



## marrish

M. M-Williams Sanskrit Dictionary lists these meanings : (स्थापन ±= स्थापित करना). I've highlighted some parts which are applicable to Hindi. The underlined cursive meanings could be possibly used also in Hindi.





[TD valign="top"][/TD]

*स्थापन  n. *

causing to stand*, fixing, establishing, founding, instituting, [ ; ] raising, erecting (an image &c.)*, VarBṛS. ; Inscr.
*putting or placing or laying upon* (comp.), Suśr. ; Naiṣ. Sch.
fastening, fixing, rendering immovable, BhP.
hanging, suspending, Cat.
strengthening (of the limbs), preservation or prolongation (of life) or a means of strengthening &c., Suśr. ; Car.
storage (of grain), Kṛṣis.
_establishment or dialectical proof of a proposition, Madhus._
_statement, definition, Sāh.  _
a partic. process to which quicksilver is subjected, Sarvad.
= पुं-सवन, L.
_fixing the thoughts, abstraction, W_.
a dwelling, habitation, ib.


----------



## littlepond

Gop said:


> Strictly speaking, this is not a ‘religious’ meaning of स्थापित करना whose meaning ‘instal’ lets us understand the above sentences. No doubt the _context_ is different from e.g.installing a statue, etc. but that does not make the meaning necessarily  ‘religious’.



The word 'religion' or 'religious' has a wide ambit: I don't think it is up to you to define that ambit! And I don't think "installing a spirit, soul" exists in English (since we are talking of meanings that can be given by English vocabulary). I think, courtesy of @aevynn jii, you anyway got your answer: it is up to you now what to make of it.



Qureshpor said:


> Perhaps, it is the choice of words. What could have been meant by "religious meaning" is that the verb is (also) used in religious contexts.


----------



## Gop

littlepond said:


> The word 'religion' or 'religious' has a wide ambit: I don't think it is up to you to define that ambit! And I don't think "installing a spirit, soul" exists in English (since we are talking of meanings that can be given by English vocabulary). I think, courtesy of @aevynn jii, you anyway got your answer: it is up to you now what to make of it.


I am glad you agree with Qureshpor SaaHib who in effect has explained my comments better. It is not disputed that ‘religion’or ‘religious’ has a wide ambit. At least not for someone who lives in India! Neither was I defining that ambit!


----------



## aevynn

Here are a couple of sentences from Google Books snippets that seem to me to use two of the unbolded and un-underlined senses of _sthaapit_ from @marrish saaHab's quote of Monier-Williams. I don't think either of these usages feels shockingly new: it's easy enough to understand them given an understanding of the more common usages of _sthaapit_.



marrish said:


> fastening, fixing, rendering immovable, BhP.



इसलिए व्याकरण भाषा के स्थिर-स्थापित रूप का विवरण प्रस्तुत करता है और यह मानता है कि शब्द की अर्थवत्ता स्थिर है।
— जितराम पाठक, _भाषाविज्ञान, सिद्धान्त और स्वरूप_, 1991



marrish said:


> hanging, suspending, Cat.



जादूगर छड़ी घुमाता है और टेबल पर सीधे लेटा हुआ [मंत्री महोदय का] भतीजा धीरे-धीरे ऊपर उठने लगता है। अधर में स्थापित हो जाता है। जनता तालियाँ बजाती है। जादूगर नम्रता से झुकता है।
— शरद जोशी, _जीप पर सवार इल्लियाँ_, 1971


----------

